# Zuviele Pflanzen im Miniteich?



## Waterlily (3. Juni 2016)

Liebe Miniteich-Profis, 

in unserem Garten befinden sich neben einem großen Teich auch 2 Minis. Wir wissen nicht wie alt die sind oder wieviel Volumen die haben (das könnte man aber sicherlich grob berechnen). Bisher haben wir diese Minis komplett sich selbst überlassen, höchstens mal etwas Wasser nachgefüllt, wenn im Sommer der Wasserpegel zu stark abgesunken ist. In dem Mini auf den Bildern wohnt eine Seerose mit ziemlich großen Blättern, viel (!) __ Hornkraut, einige Krebsscheren und seit letztem Jahr auch Feenmoos, das eher aus Versehen hineingelangt ist. Bevor das Feenmoos da war gab es viele __ Wasserlinsen, aber die sind jetzt weg. Außerdem beherbergt der Mini jede Menge __ Molche, kleine __ Frösche, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken und __ Egel. Ich denke, dass es allmählich ein bisschen viele Pflanzen sind, besonders das Hornkraut wächst bis unter die Wasseroberfläche. Meint ihr es wäre besser den Teich mal auszulichten oder besser gefragt: Gibt es irgendwann eine ungesunde Zahl an Pflanzen? Mich würde es optisch überhaupt nicht stören, aber wenn es den Pflanzen oder Tieren schadet, weil evtl. die Wasserqualität leidet, dann würde ich einiges rausnehmen. 

Danke und Gruß

Sonja


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2016)

Ein zu viel wird eher durch fehlendes Wachstum begrenzt, weil nicht mehr genug Nahrung oder Licht oder Wasser begrenzt. 
Was jedoch passieren wird, ist das die Teichlein relativ schnell verlanden, wenn nicht genug Pflanzenmasse ausgetragen wird im Herbst z.B.


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sonja,
ich finde den kleinen Teich sehr schön...und die darin lebenden Tiere finden das wohl auch.
Wenn dir __ Hornkraut und Krebsscheren zu viel werden und du kein Wasser mehr sehen kannst, könntest du natürlich im Herbst die eine oder andere Pflanze entnehmen.
Ansonsten ist es so wie Rene schrieb: der Teich wird im Laufe der Zeit verlanden....fände ich jetzt auch nicht sooo tragisch.
petra


----------



## Waterlily (3. Juni 2016)

Verlanden bedeutet, dass sich zunehmend Schlamm bildet? Im Herbst fällt sehr viel Laub von den Ahornen ins Wasser und die Seerosenblätter sterben auch ab. Bisher habe ich noch nie das Laub oder die toten Blätter entfernt und ich habe auch keine Ahnung, ob (bestimmt) und wieviel Schlamm sich am Boden schon befindet oder ob die Seerose in einem Korb sitzt etc. Der Haus- und Garten-Vorbesitzer ist gestorben, da bekomme ich auch keine Infos mehr. 

Wenn wir im Herbst ohnehin den großen Teich umbauen könnte ich ja vorsichtig etwas von dem __ Hornkraut und Krebsscheren herausnehmen und mal schauen, wie es darunter aussieht. Bis dahin lasse ich es so, will die Tiere auch nicht unnötig aufschrecken. Kann das Feenmoos zuviel werden? Bald bedeckt es jeden freien Platz. 

VG

Sonja


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2016)

Eine Teichverlandung geschieht meist von den Rändern aus. Pflanzen wachsen in den Teich und in deren Wurzelwerk verfängt sich neues Substrat und bildet langsam Erde. -Kann ich bei meinem Teich super beobachten -
Klar, wenn dein Teich randvoll mit Schlamm ist, ist er auch verlandet.
Wenn die Azolla zu viel wird, kannst du sie natürlich auch abfischen. Ich lasse so etwas zu dieser Jahreszeit allerdings, da man dann auch ständig Molchlarven, etc. mit rausfischt und das Rausgesuche mir dann zu mühsam ist.
petra


----------



## Waterlily (3. Juni 2016)

wieder was gelernt . Danke für die Infos. Vom Rand aus wachsen ein __ Bodendecker und wilde Erdbeeren in den Teich, ich denke die Wurzeln ziehen neben der Verdunstung auch einen Teil Wasser raus (Thema Kapillarsperre). Die anderen Pflanzen bleiben bisher aber noch außerhalb der Wanne.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo, wenn mein kleiner teich so voll ist, versuch ich immer paar pflanzen an andere teichbesitzer loszuwerden.
Macht spaß sich mit gleichgesinnten zu unterhalten und bissi taschengeld füt neues zubehör fällt auch meistens an.
Nur zeit muß man mitbringen. In 10 min. Is es nicht getan, wenn man ins quatschen kommt.
Vg monika


----------



## Waterlily (3. Juni 2016)

Verschenken an andere Besitzer ist auch eine Idee, kann dann ja hier im Schwarzen Brett posten oder bei ebay Kleinanzeigen. Und einen guten Kaffee oder Tee gibbet bei uns immer . Besonders am __ Hornkraut ist aber auch immer ganz viel Schneckenlaich, das gibt es dann auch noch obendrauf.


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Dein Mini gefällt mir richtig gut
Gibt es von den restlichen Teichen auch Bilder?
Ich finde ein "zu viel" an Pflanzen im Teich, kann es kaum geben.
So lange sich die Bewohner damit wohl fühlen...
Wenn Du viele __ Molche und Libellenlarven darin sehen kannst, ist es sicher optimal bepflanzt.
Abfischen kannst du im Herbst immer noch.
Vor Allem das alte Laub vom Teichgrund würde ich entfernen, 
bevor ich wachsende, frische und - das Wasser reinigende- Pflanzen, entfernen würde.
Ich freue mich auf weitere Berichte
Bine


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sonja,
meinst Du mit zuviel vielleicht eine zu einseitige Bepflanzung, oder zu wenig freie Wasserfläche? An interessanten, anspruchslosen Pflanzen für einen Teich ist kein Mangel, Euer Teich sieht gut aus. Statt Feenmoos und __ Hornkraut könntest Du auch langsamer wachsende Pflanzen nehmen (mit der Konsequenz, dass es anspruchsvoller wird, zu einem guten Ergebnis zu gelangen). So wächst z. B. Myriophyllum (__ Tausendblatt) als UW-Pflanze um einiges langsamer. Wenn am Rand noch ein paar __ Seggen/__ Binsen etc stehen, kommt man vielleicht an den Punkt, dass der Teich auch ohne Schwimmpflanzen wie das Feenmoos funktioniert. Es gab hier einen User namens Nik, der das auch geschafft hat. So ein Teich tickt im Prinzip nicht anders wie ein gut angelegtes Staudenbeet - wobei man in beiden Fällen bei unglücklichen Kombis Pech hat.


----------



## Waterlily (4. Juni 2016)

hallo Rolf, 

ich meine tatsächlich eher zu viel Pflanzenvolumen im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen. Die Frage ist, wieviele Pflanzen „verträgt“ ein Teich? Wie ihr auf dem Detailfoto erkennen könnt, ist der Teich voll bis unter die Wasseroberfläche mit __ Hornkraut, das Volumen an Pflanzen im Verhältnis zur Wassermenge ist also schon hoch, oder? Das Feenmoos ist erst letztes Jahr dazugekommen. Ich hatte eine Seerose für den großen Teich gekauft, da schwamm etwas Feenmoos im Körbchen. Vor dem Umsetzen habe ich die für einige Tage im Mini „geparkt“, da ist ein bisschen davon rausgeschwommen. Bis zum Herbst waren es nur wenige Pflänzchen, eher unauffällig. Dieses Frühjahr haben die sich dann zu einem regelrechten Teppich entwickelt. Die Jahre vorher gab es immer ganz viele __ Wasserlinsen, die sind jetzt fast gänzlich verschwunden. Ich finde das bunte Feenmoos hübsch, aber auch da die Frage: Ist das für den Teich (in der Menge) gesund? Wichtig ist mir, dass das komplette System inkl. Tiere sich dauerhaft wohlfühlt und nicht irgendwann kippt. Schlimm wäre, wenn z.B. die Seerose von den übrigen Pflanzen irgendwann „erdrückt“ würde und eingeht. An der Randbepflanzung würde ich gar nichts ändern wollen, der __ Bodendecker holt sich zwar viel Wasser, aber das kann ich ja auffüllen. Wenn ich im Herbst auslichte, könnte ich tatsächlich aus dem großen Teich etwas __ Tausendblatt umsiedeln, das wächst da in Mengen. Sieht bestimmt auch sehr hübsch aus. 

Ich wollte nie Teiche, und jetzt will ich sie nicht mehr missen...

Anbei noch das Detailfoto vom vorderen Mini und eines vom zweiten Mini im hinteren Gartenbereich. Der ist viel kleiner, liegt komplett unter einem __ Ahorn und beherbergt neben Tonnen von Hornkraut einige Krebsscheren, aber auch __ Molche und __ Frösche und Libellenlarven und Millionen von __ Schnecken. 
Wer findet die 3 Frösche?

VG

Sonja


----------



## pema (4. Juni 2016)

Waterlily schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir, dass das komplette System inkl. Tiere sich dauerhaft wohlfühlt und nicht irgendwann kippt.


Hallo Sonja,
ein Gewässer 'kippt' äußerst selten, denn das heißt, dass jegliches Leben im Teich stirbt. Selbst Bakterien. Meist geschieht so etwas durch äußere Einflüsse, wie z.B. durch giftige industrielle Abwässer.
Wenn du Wert auf bestimmte Pflanzen legst (Z.B. die Seerose), musst du ihr Platz schaffen. Ansonsten kann es natürlich sein, dass sie untergeht.

Wichtig ist einfach nur, auf die im Teich lebenden Tiere Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gerade dann alles rausreißen, wenn z.B. die __ Molche ihre Eier an die Pflanzen kleben und ansonsten alles gut durchschauen was man rausholt....damit kann man Stunden verbringen und findet so manches Interessante.
petra


----------



## Waterlily (5. Juni 2016)

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt das Teichlein in Ruhe lassen bis zum Herbst. Wenn die __ Molche ausgezogen sind werde ich mal vorsichtig nachschauen, was sich so alles in den Tiefen der Schale findet und einiges von den Pflanzen - vor allem __ Hornkraut - entfernen. 

Danke für eure Ratschläge!

Sonja


----------

